# Fuel duty rise



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17458423

pi$$ take


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

They will keep pushing and pushing the price. People are not stopping buying the stuff. The roads are absolutely heaving still.

I reckon you'd have to surgicially remove most people from car ownership. Petrol can be £3 a L and people will still drive to placed rather than get the bus.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Not long and we will be seeing £1.50 a litre.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Goldbug said:


> They will keep pushing and pushing the price. People are not stopping buying the stuff. The roads are absolutely heaving still.
> 
> I reckon you'd have to surgicially remove most people from car ownership. Petrol can be £3 a L and people will still drive to placed rather than get the bus.


Problem is an 'integrated transport system' still seems to be beyond us. Why else would train fares cost so much? For the majority the time and cost of using public transport means that paying loads for petrol still means they're better off.......


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Integrated transport system ?????
Well our local bus routes are going - no buses in our area at all from May!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Also 8% rise in air passenger tax. They really do want people to just stay in their houses and rot in front of the tv, compliantly doing what they are told and handing their money over to the ever increasing number of private companies that will have taken over every public service.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Goldbug said:


> They will keep pushing and pushing the price. People are not stopping buying the stuff. The roads are absolutely heaving still.
> 
> I reckon you'd have to surgicially remove most people from car ownership. Petrol can be £3 a L and people will still drive to placed rather than get the bus.


But buses are being cut back, you can't even get a bus in some rural areas and due to the rising cost of fuel more and more services will be cut.

As mentioned in this thread even though petrol is expensive it still works out cheaper than going by bus or train.

Similarily my wife is 8 months pregnant. I would never ever let her take a bus anywhere as their are far too many chavs around that do not have the common decency to get up and allow a pregnant woman/pensioner to sit in their seat.:wall: I have even had to grip a few of the little twats when walking around town as they seem to think they can just barge their way around 

Unless there is a sudden dramatic overhaul of the train and bus services then people will continue to use cars.

Lets be realistic the Government in no way want us to stop using our cars. Think of the amount of £billions they would lose in fuel duty and vehicle excise duty. So they will keep hitting the motorist hard.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Exotica said:


> Not long and we will be seeing £1.50 a litre.


Already seen it, on the way to Manchester Tuesday saw 149.9 at the service station. Disgusting!!!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

£1.50 a litre is inevitable. Will probably see it before summer. If they would draw the line at that and introduce that price equalizer thing then it would be all right. 150 is still a rip off price but we could get used to it if we knew it wouldnt go higher. I cant see that happening mind you.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

As already mentioned the Public transport service is not upto standard. I work 6-6 and the first bus from anywhere near me is not until 06.20. So that isnt going to get me to work.

Its a £1.70 bus journey into town and the same back to travel 1 mile. It costs me less than that to travel in the car and i always park in free spaces.

Our train service is poor at best and only travels to a mainline station 4 times a day and guess what... I can again drive it cheaper!

Why be inconvenienced by what is public transport to be uncomfortable and ripped off. Until the day things drastically change on PT then only people who cant drive will use it

EDIT: I didnt vote these clowns in BTW!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> Its a £1.70 bus journey into town and the same back to travel 1 mile. It costs me less than that to travel in the car and i always park in free spaces.


Cost even less to walk the 1 mile ya lazy git!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I am now seriously looking into my next car (who knows it may even be this one ?) being my last. Through this year I'll be looking into the alternatives and the related costs involved.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

If it gets really bad, my mantas getting a diesel engine and I'll get a croft and grow oilseed :lol:

(how about a DW farm? )


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Shug said:


> Cost even less to walk the 1 mile ya lazy git!


I would if i didnt have to do the weekly shop.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

it's easy windfall tax to the goverment - people are so much of the 'me, myself and I attitude - that things won't change - people will bleat and complain but nothing will happen under this goverment..


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

TBH petrol will have to still get quite a bit more expensive before it would be cheaper for me to commute on public transport. It currently costs me about £12 a day in fuel for my 45 mile each way commute in the car vs £25 a day for the 'privalage'  of going on the train plus the cost of either bus fares to the station or parking at the station. Also the nearest bus stop to my house is about a mile away so that would add about 15-20 mintues (plus the time spent waiting for the dam thing to turn up) onto every journey, plus there's only a few buses per day so that would severely restrict when I can travel. 

I can drive to the supermarket do a quick shop and drive home again in the time it would take me just to travel to the supermarket on the bus, plus in the car I don't have to carry the shopping home in the pouring rain, plus on top of that it's cheaper. If the government are that adamant about getting everyone on public transport for the majority of their traveling and particularly commuting then maybe they should think about putting money into improving it so that it can cope with all the extra people, it's way too overcrowded, overpriced and unreliable as it is.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Already seen it, on the way to Manchester Tuesday saw 149.9 at the service station. Disgusting!!!


was that petrol or diesel? I've seen plenty of places with diesel at between 1.47 and 1.49.9 a litre, petrol is still hovering between 1.37 and 1.40 in my area.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Doesn't bother me in the slightest to be honest.

Daily Driver - 1.4 civic - 350 miles out a tank @ £45 (new rate)
Fun - 4.7 Jeep - 200 miles out a tank @ £120 (new rate)

You gotta pay to play.

I'm more annoyed eco cars get free road tax - they are still using the roads and helping to destroy them. Since when was road tax a o'zone tax!!!


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

I remember when it snuk upto £1 and everyone was like omgggg! now id kill for it to be back there again lol


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Who cares, 3l Supra twin turbo for a toy, 2.5 diesel L200 every day, fortune in fuel but I'm happy to be ruining the planet and can't take my money with me when I die.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

M44T said:


> I remember when it snuk upto £1 and everyone was like omgggg! now id kill for it to be back there again lol


I remember that. when I passed my test a few years back Diesel was 95p and I can remember it going to £1 and thinking 'right better not use my car any more than necessary' damn I wish I had done more miles back then.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Laurie.J.M said:


> was that petrol or diesel? I've seen plenty of places with diesel at between 1.47 and 1.49.9 a litre, petrol is still hovering between 1.37 and 1.40 in my area.


Petrol buddy.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuel will keep rising and rising as more and more cars become more efficiant. Back in the 80's and 90's most cars average mpg was around 30 mpg due to carbs etc now if for example if you take a standard Ford escort it would prob do no more than 300 to a tank but the tank would cost say 30 quid. But now things are different if fuel stayed the same price from the 90's and today cars can do 600 + miles to a tank then the government would be losing out on £30 a tank per car on todays fuel prices. This is all examples just to add but you get the idea. So really we have been paying roughly the same but the more and more these cars advance then the more and more we expect them to cost less.

P.s the government only look on todays cars as they think everyone can afford brand new cars so don't realise that people run old cars


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Electric Bicycles ftw.

A fuel, tax, insurance free, but slow motorcycle.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll just start working from home more 

If fuel went back to £1 per litre I'd save an effing fortune!

At least I stopped smoking so no longer getting DP!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

martyp said:


> ...I'm more annoyed eco cars get free road tax - they are still using the roads and helping to destroy them. Since when was road tax a o'zone tax!!!


Because for 10,000th time it's not road tax! It's Vehicle Excise Duty. It's sole reason is not to pay for roads or repairs. The money you pay goes into a big pot along the tax on beer (no they don't build breweries with the tax your pay on the pint, funnily enough), the tax you pay on tobacco etc etc. The money is then split to pay for various things, like benefits, putting up illegal immigrants in nice houses, and sending money to other countries to help them out etc. :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm a car nut like most on here and will never be without a car fact. I will only use a bus as a total last resort as I get very very travel sick unless I'm driving! As also mentioned buses in raural areas like where I live are a joke. My daily journey is 12 miles each way and takes 20-25 mins. The same by bus involves a 2 mile walk and 3 buses and would take roughly 1 and a half to 2 hrs!!! Can anyone really think this is a reasonable alternative. Yes I do feel bad as I'm the only one in the car and TBH would gladly car share if there was someone going to my place of work from my general area but they would need to finish work when I do as I have to pick my child up from the child minders at a set time.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

ncd; good point I suppose. :lol: :lol:

At least it goes to a good use elsewhere...


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Why arent there fuel protests like we've seen in the past. 

What surprises me more than than fuel rise is that no one is actively fighting the price rise.

Surely haulers companies will die soon if they can't cover expenses


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

nudda said:


> Why arent there fuel protests like we've seen in the past.
> 
> What surprises me more than than fuel rise is that no one is actively fighting the price rise.
> 
> Surely haulers companies will die soon if they can't cover expenses


They dont cover the expenses, they just add it too there charges which in turn gets added onto other products that they deliver... a viscous circle

Buy a crappy old Citroen Xantia 2.0 HDI with 200k on the clock and fill her with RED....:speechles:thumb: TAa DAa......75p Pltr....half price motoring


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Buses are not an alternative to the car, they take much longer for the same journey and cost more to use than fuel in the car for the same journey (this is of course not counting the cost of up keep of a car) I can cycle the 6 miles to work quicker than a bus (sorry that should be the 2 buses) can get me there, they just don't work, and this from an ex bus driver.


The scary thing about the fuel hikes are that haulage companies are going to charge more for moving stuff about which means goods go up, and not just luxury goods but essentials, so my pockets are not only being raided at the fuel pumps (less so now the good weather and light nights have started because the bike is getting used for the commute quite a bit now) but I'm also losing money at the tills in Tesco, but this fine government will keep taking until Britain is well and truely broken.

I really do feel sorry for people who are living on the edge now becasue it's only going to get harder, we have lived month to month for a few years now and it's been a bloody hard slog but due to a monthly payment ending in September, an incrament at work and the fact our youngest goes to school in September which means we are trying to look at shifts that will put us both back to 39hrs and eliminate childcare (£400 a month) we could be looking at being over 1000 pound a month better off than we are now, maybe then I can stop worrying about fuel costs.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

What annoys me is that when there is trouble out there in.another country we seem to have the need to get involved. We are seen and our government seems to think we should be seen as a strong country. But now these days we are not and how this government can tell us to tighten our belts even more then some how stump up 2 billion quid to go off elsewhere where we are not needed is crazy. I don't see it been to difficult but this and other government seem to be good at making things hard for themselves. Too many cooks comes to mind. And another **** take is that Mr Cameron is a multi millionaire so before he should tell people that he is going to cut our wages etc then maybe he should work for minimum wage iam sure he won't go hungry in his two stately homes he's got.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I cant quote get to grips in how the govt cant see how the fuel is having a major knock on effect for our everday goods

As Pooma said its not just the luxury goods now but the bare essentials, fruit, veg dairy etc. 

Frustrates me greatly


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> I cant quote get to grips in how the govt cant see how the fuel is having a major knock on effect for our everday goods
> 
> As Pooma said its not just the luxury goods now but the *bare essentials, fruit, veg dairy etc. *
> Frustrates me greatly


To right, I cringe in anticipation every time I go to buy a loaf of bread.

I know biscuits are a luxury item but with 2 kids they are bordering on essential, Mcvities choc digestives are about £1.79, I refuse to buy them at that price so I buy tescos value ones for 49p, same with cookies, Maryland £1.39 where own brand same size pack (next level up from value) 65p. It really is eye watering the price of some food goods now.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

.....and it will only ever get worse! Will just keep going up and up! Wouldn't suprise me if this time next year we are up to £2 a litre! 

Does anyone know what the price of oil is like now compared to when fuel was about a £1 a litre? I would love it to be a pound a litre again would save me about £60 a month if not more!


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Diesel currently £1.54 PL where I live and has been that price for ages! Top that with mosty firms charging for delivery whilst offering free delivery elsewhere in UK. Despite that, the cost of posting to the rest of UK is never discounted from what we pay. If you need it, you pay plain and simple. I stopped worrying about the price of fuel ages ago - you'll get used to it!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> .....and it will only ever get worse! Will just keep going up and up! Wouldn't suprise me if this time next year we are up to £2 a litre!
> 
> Does anyone know what the price of oil is like now compared to when fuel was about a £1 a litre? I would love it to be a pound a litre again would save me about £60 a month if not more!


I remember when petrol was around the £1.10 per litre mark and was pretty much up and down daily it was mirrored in the oil price at the time so £1.10 a litre was 110 dollars a barrel, a few days later oil was up to 113 dollars and petrol was £1.13, seemed like that for a few months but not now, Brent Crude is currently 125.10 dollars per barrel and WTI Crude 106.75 dollars


----------

